# Intellihot water heaters



## Best Darn Sewer

Does anybody have experience with these? I think I found out about them thru someone here, probably Redwood. They're made in the USA so I'd like to promote them but I don't know much about them. http://www.intellihot.com/


----------



## Redwood

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I think I found out about them thru someone here, probably Redwood.


It weren't me...:laughing:


----------



## sierra2000

Specs look decent.


----------



## ZL700

As a manufacturer, they are concentrating on their commercial line of tankless sold directly through the specification market. Their residential line is virtually unavailable and way over priced.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

ZL700 said:


> As a manufacturer, they are concentrating on their commercial line of tankless sold directly through the specification market. Their residential line is virtually unavailable and way over priced.


Where did you find this info? Their website?


----------



## ZL700

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Where did you find this info? Their website?


I know them well. They stated the residential market is too competitive. 
Happen to watch their webcast last week? All commercial oriented.


----------



## woberkrom

The heat exchanger on the units I am familiar with is very robust.

They plopped two big 1,000,000 BTU cabinet units into an application where some other name brand heaters failed because there was too much silica in the water or some such thing.

As far as I can tell, the exchanger is a tank. From what I recall, I think it was built for maritime usage or something and was adapted into these tankless units.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Based on their spec sheets they have very little PSI loss at a 100° ∆T. If they work as expected and handle the demand I could see their price being worth it for commercial.


----------



## wyrickmech

We done a flow study with there engineers on a local hospital they could save as much as 24000 over the electric water heaters in one year. In there i250 there is four units that operate independently of each other which means there is less chance of complete failure. Go to the web sight if you need more information let me know I have a contact.


----------



## wyrickmech

Installing one next week ill keep you updated


----------



## Master Mark

wyrickmech said:


> Installing one next week ill keep you updated



Either You are a brave man or a glutton for punishment......

only time will tell..


----------



## wyrickmech

Lol first intellahot i am impressed with there design. One piece heat exchanger makes a big difference also hi flow rate is impressive. The unit can be switched between natural and lp by a switch in the controls. Recirculating pump is built in with the ability to learn when water is used. Then it simply turns on 15 min before the demand. I have studied this brand for two years with several meetings I now believe the product to be a solid investment.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

let us know how it goeas after install , and pics please !! been considering these guys awell


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

wyrickmech said:


> Lol first intellahot i am impressed with there design. One piece heat exchanger makes a big difference also hi flow rate is impressive. The unit can be switched between natural and lp by a switch in the controls. Recirculating pump is built in with the ability to learn when water is used. Then it simply turns on 15 min before the demand. I have studied this brand for two years with several meetings I now believe the product to be a solid investment.


Good to know and it'll be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Do you mind telling us what you paid for it? Or PM me if you prefer.


----------



## wyrickmech

Ok here is the unit. The unit was quiet and reacted to flow extremely fast. Setup was easy to work with but i wish the gas connection was on the bottom. The flue connections were so simple I had to read the instructions twice I thought I was missing something. The internal pump and tank takes care of sandwiching and learns when water flows. I would in a commercial setting use this every time. I think once the school we installed this one in sees the savings over the 100 gallon AO smith they will be calling for more.


----------



## plumbdrum

Nice job, is relief valve on bottom of unit? Hard to see in oic


----------



## wyrickmech

Yes 150 pound relief can be installed either on the valve kit or on the bottom of the unit. This has to be the slickest on demand we have dealt with.


----------



## wyrickmech

O by the way for old one step I used a four inch nipple lol


----------



## dhal22

Nice install.


----------



## brass plumbing

*Scaletron?*

Is it serviceable, or replaceable? Should/could it have brass nipples or stainless? Does it need unions for each side?


----------



## wyrickmech

Yes the front panel comes off and all of the parts are replaceable. As far as brass or stainless I am sorry I don't follow your question. The connections are brass and there are unions on the by pass kits. The gas is aluminum connection with a external manometer connection port.


----------



## moonapprentice

wyrickmech said:


> O by the way for old one step I used a four inch nipple lol


Oh, a jab? Cell core used.


----------



## rwh

I think moon apprentice might have landed one


----------



## rwh

Is this thread dead?


----------



## chonkie

Hey, the pic is legible! :thumbup:


----------



## 89plumbum

Oh snap...


----------



## plumbdrum

Unless you can make out the lettering on the PVC pipe and know that the pipe on the left is the exhaust, the pipe on the right could be could be cell core for intake air .Not familiar with this unit, I looked it up on the ole Internet and the pipe to the left is the exhaust, so hopefully it is not foam core.


----------



## rwh

Moon apprentice caught lots of sh!t on this site for his work. He is right on this one. Definitely cell core on both sides of that boiler. The screen shot he posted is from the intellihot downloads on their site.


----------



## wyrickmech

Well he was paying attention here is a different shot later that day. The intake does not come under the same rule's as exhaust. Good eye though you may make a plumber someday. Keep it up.


----------



## plumbdrum

wyrickmech said:


> Well he was paying attention here is a different shot later that day. The intake does not come under the same rule's as exhaust. Good eye though you may make a plumber someday. Keep it up.


I knew you would have a correct install.


----------



## rwh

So the cub put in cell core on both sides...then moon apprentice caught it for you?


----------



## 89plumbum

Here's a couple close ups.
They sure look different to me?


----------



## rwh

Post #16 all pics clearly both pipes are cell core. Zoom in on third pic and compare the labels.


----------



## wyrickmech

Lol there not on the end product men didn't see there mistake until after the first Picts.


----------

